# ZR Team 7.0 2011- Reba Federgabel bleibt verschlossen



## RadRaser (15. Mai 2011)

hallo , bin seit zwei wochen mit dem o.g. Rad unterwegs. war damit auch sehr zufrieden, aber als ich das rad heute aus der garage geholt habe, war die federgabel "wie zugeschraubt" , an der lenker fernbedienung lässt sich nichts mehr ein/aus-schalten. die federgabel macht höchstens noch 15mm federweg mit.
ich hoffe das dies nur eine einstellsache ist,
kenne mich mit federgabeln jetzt nicht so gut aus, das ich da wüsste wo ich nachstellen muss.
vielleicht hat mal einer nen tip?! 


habe eifrig gesucht und mein problem gefunden
http://www.notoruf.de/images/rockshox/funktion-50ms.gif

kann ich die gabel ausbauen und einschicken , rad ist schließlich keine zwei wochen alt,
oder muss ich tüfteln?


----------



## RdnPilot (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo RadRaser,

ich bin leider nich der Experte von dem du dir eine Antwort erhoffst aber als ich das Bild gesehen hab (.gif) kam mir sofort der Gedanke vllt mal sämtliche Luft aus deiner Feder zu lassen um zu schauen wie die Gabel dann reagiert bzw. reagiert wenn du wieder neue Luft reingepumpt hast. Vllt löst sich dann der "Haken" und dein Lockout geht wieder "auf". Ansonsten siehst du ja auch wie weit die Feder danach einfedert und kannst daran vllt erkennen ob es ein mechanisches Problem in der Feder ist.

Wie gesagt, mir fehlt leider etwas die Ahnung aber das könntest du ja schnell und problemlos untersuchen. Kaputt machen kann man hierbei sicher nichts. =)

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadRaser (15. Mai 2011)

Die federgabel lässt sich trotz leeren Tanks nur 20mm bewegen


----------



## RdnPilot (15. Mai 2011)

Mh, hört sich für mich leider nicht so gut an. Ich hoffe hier meldet sich noch jemand zu Wort der sich damit besser auskennt oder selbiges schon erlebt hat.

Ich würde aber schon fast auf Einschicken oder die Übergabe an einen Service-Partner tippen.. Keine Ahnung ob du dich selbst an das Innenleben der RockShox Reba wagen willst bzw. ob das überhaupt zu empfehlen wäre. Dein Rad is ja auch noch ganz neu, da würd ich keine Risiken eingehen und evtl selbst noch was verschlimmern.

Tut mir echt leid für dich, kann mich nur zu gut in deine Lage versetzen da ich das selbe Rad seit Donnerstag mein Eigen nennen darf und ich natürlich hoffe, dass mir ähnliches erspart bleibt. 

Ich meine übrigens auch hier in dem Forum mal gelesen zu haben (es ging um eine Fox Gabel), dass es wesentlich schneller ginge die Gabel nicht, wie bei dir zB. an Radon, sondern direkt an RockShox zu schicken (was Radon wohl auch tun würde). Natürlich erst nach Absprache mit Radon.

Gruß


----------



## killerbandage (15. Mai 2011)

haste schon mal die zugführung am lenkerhebel überprüft??? wenn die aus der führung ist geht nichts mehr, vor allem wenn die vorher auf starr gestehlt war

gruß


----------



## RadRaser (15. Mai 2011)

der an/aus schalter am lenker macht noch klick-klack und das blaue teil an der schaltung dreht sich auch wie vorher dabei noch, habe dies auch mal nachgespannt, kein erfolg,
hab gestern den radon support angeschrieben und mein problem geschildert,
warte bis jetzt auf eine antwort...


----------



## RdnPilot (16. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Anschreiben ist immer so eine Sache. Von Radon vielleicht erwünscht aber ich, an deiner Stelle, würde es direkt mit einem Anruf versuchen. Denke das würde das ganze Prozedere beschleunigen, zumal du nen direkten Dialog führen kannst. Ich kam bei den letzten Versuchen, ca 16-17 Uhr, auch immer recht gut durch.

Falls es möglich ist kannst du ja vielleicht auch nach einem Herr Engel oder Herr Kurz fragen, beide hatten auf mich einen sehr netten Eindruck gemacht. Wären nun zumindest meine Anlaufstelle..

Oh, gerade auf der Seite entdeckt: Herr Wölke, Spezialgebiet: Technik, Fahrrad-Reklamationen

Nun liegts an dir


----------



## RadRaser (16. Mai 2011)

diesem menschen habe ich die email geschickt, rufe morgen mal an wenn auf die mail nicht geantwortet wird


----------



## Gmiatlich (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Deine Beschreibung klingt so als hättest du das gleiche Problem wie ich einmal hatte.
Federgabel ist komplett hart, federt nicht bis wenig. Ich hatte dann noch so ein metallisches Klacken beim Einfedern.

Lösung:
Die Dichtungen im Inneren der Gabel sind hinüber und gehören ausgetauscht. Ist das gerade erst passiert dann einschicken und reparieren lassen, sonst selber machen.
Such mal im Forum nach Reba und Dichtungen, denke du wirst fündig werden.
Da findest dann auch die Teile die du bestellen musst wenn es wieder so weit ist.


----------



## RadRaser (17. Mai 2011)

ich schicke die gabel zu radon, hoffe die reparatur geht sehr schnell bei dem herrlichen wetter


----------



## kylogos (17. Mai 2011)

Dein Problem wird hier beschrieben.

In meinem Fall (gebrauchte Reba aus der Bucht ohne jegliche Belege) wurde das Problem von RockShox innerhalb von drei Wochen völlig kostenfrei behoben. Eingeschickt habe ich die Gabel über einen örtlichen Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadRaser (17. Mai 2011)

geht das schneller/besser als wenn ich ein paket an radon fertig mache?
ich finde erstaunlich was das für eine miese qualität ist,
so eine teueres Fahrrad und nach einmal vorsichtig Fahren schon kaputt.
ich überlege das rad komplett zurückzuschicken um mir den ärger zu ersparen


----------



## kylogos (17. Mai 2011)

RadRaser schrieb:


> geht das schneller/besser als wenn ich ein paket an radon fertig mache?



wenn es ein Neurad ist, ist Radon (bzw. Bike-Discount) Dein erster Ansprechpartner. Die werden die Gabel jedoch IMO nicht selber reparieren, sondern ihrerseits wieder an RS weiterleiten.

Eigentlich sollte der Fehler bei neueren Baujahren nicht mehr auftreten, aber man liest immer wieder von den Fällen.


----------



## RdnPilot (17. Mai 2011)

Kann die Wut gut verstehen aber denke nicht, dass das nu ernsthafte Qualitätsmängel seitens Radon/RockShox sind. Die Gabel soll in dem Preissegment ja nun wirklich gut sein. Canyon verbaut sie beispielsweise auch in ihrem Grand Canyon AL 6.0.

Ich glaube eher du hast verdammtes Pech gehabt indem du eine Gabel erwischt hast, die nach so kurzer Zeit, schon "hinüber" ist. Das ganze Rad zurück schicken würde ich nur wenn dir noch andere Dinge nicht passen.


----------



## RadRaser (17. Mai 2011)

ich kann nicht glauben dass bei federgabeln in der 380euro preisklasse auch nur 1 schlechte dabei ist,
wenn die dichtungen seit 2008 fehlerhaft sind, müsste der fehler schon lange ausgemerzt sein!


----------



## kylogos (17. Mai 2011)

RadRaser schrieb:


> ... wenn die dichtungen seit 2008 fehlerhaft sind, müsste der fehler schon lange ausgemerzt sein!



Du hast recht! Aber weiterhelfen tut Dir das auch nicht.


----------



## Gmiatlich (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir dann Ersatzteile besorgt und seitdem ist Ruhe. Was mir damals aufgefallen ist:
Der Kunststoffkolben des Ersatzteiles war im Durchmesser um einige Zehntel Millimeter größer als der zuvor eingebaute. Der O-Ring wird also wesentlich fester gegen die innere Wandung gedrückt und dichtet besser ab.
Denke hier streut wohl ein Zulieferer mit seiner Qualität sehr stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. Mai 2011)

Jetzt mach nicht so ein Gemähre! Ruf bei H&S an, frag' wo du es hinschicken sollst und dann ab damit. Bei mir hat es damals 1,5 Wochen gedauert, bis ich die Gabel wieder hatte. Kaputt gehen kann immer mal etwas...


----------



## RadRaser (23. Mai 2011)

hoffe das geht wirklich so schnell wie du sagst, die gabel habe ich am samstag provisorisch verpackt und auf den weg geschickt.


----------



## ofi (23. Mai 2011)

Ich sag nur fünfeinhalb Wochen und ich warte noch immer...


----------



## RadRaser (23. Mai 2011)

den post hättest du dir sparen können  ofi,^^
wenn ich die gabel in zwei wochen nicht habe schicke ich die restlichen teile gleich hinterher   könnense wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## ofi (23. Mai 2011)

so isses aber nunmal. ich :kotz:auch!


----------



## RadRaser (25. Mai 2011)

so , hoffe das rad ist bis freitag wieder am start bei dem herlichen wetter.


----------



## RadRaser (31. Mai 2011)

bis jetzt nichtmal ne antwort per mail, ich ruf morgen mal an und mach druck


----------

